# [Wifi]Realtek 8192e



## berillions (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello,

I bought a Samsung R580 (Intel Core I3, Nvidia GT330M ...) and i want to install FreeBSD with Windows Seven and Debien GNU/Linux. I know that with FreeBSD 8.1, my Ethernet card is recognized but i don't know if my wireless card is too.

Like in the title, it's a Realtek 8192e and after having read the Release note for the 8.1 version, i don't see my wireless card.

So, i would like to know if My card is not recognized or it is recognized since previous versions ?

Thanks for your help and sorry for my english, i'm french :e


----------

